# Small Enco knee mill with DRO Nevada City CA $2000



## Aaron_W (Jan 18, 2020)

For those looking for a "1/2 Bridgeport" size knee mill, this might work for you. I think this is basically the same mill that Grizzly sells as the G0822 so very similar in size to a Clausing 8520 or Rockwell 21-100. 


https://goldcountry.craigslist.org/tls/d/cedar-ridge-enco-vertical-milling/7054754442.html


----------



## Capt45 (Jan 18, 2020)

That would be in my shop right now if it was closer.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Silverbullet (Jan 20, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> View attachment 311003


That's the mill I have waiting to be restored rebuilt whatever it needs. Motor needed capacitor that I did get before being put down by pain and Dr malpractice now too.


----------

